# 3D Kreis?



## Tazman (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

möchte gern einen Kreis malen der sich um etwas herum befindet.
Sodass der Kreis nicht an allen Stellen gleich Dick ist.

Z.Bsp. wie der Ring um den Saturn etc.

Hier kann mann gut sehen was ich meine:

Wie zeichne ich den blauen Kreis ganz aussen?
Verwende CS3.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Bis dann...
Stephan


----------



## janoc (4. Juni 2008)

Entweder du zeichnest es einfach gleich als flache Ellipse, oder du zeichnest einen Ring und bringst den über Bearbeiten - Transformieren - Verzerren; perspektivisch verzerren, ... in die richtige Position.

Je nach Anforderung gibts mehrer Möglichkeiten die Kreise/Elipsen zu zeichnen, vermutlich am einfachsten für dich über Kreisauswahl & Fläche Füllen


----------



## Tazman (4. Juni 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Entweder du zeichnest es einfach gleich als flache Ellipse, oder du zeichnest einen Ring und bringst den über Bearbeiten - Transformieren - Verzerren; perspektivisch verzerren, ... in die richtige Position.
> 
> Je nach Anforderung gibts mehrer Möglichkeiten die Kreise/Elipsen zu zeichnen, vermutlich am einfachsten für dich über Kreisauswahl & Fläche Füllen



Sorry bin mit Photoshop leider noch nicht so bewandert...  =/
Wie zeichne ich einen Ring?

Habe bisher nur Kreise gemalt und diese dann mit Kontur "ergänzt" sodass sie breiter werden.

´ne Schritt für Schritt anleitung wär super...  
Sorry...  =/

Vielen Dank...

Bis dann...
Stephan


----------



## janoc (4. Juni 2008)

Erstelle eine neue Ebene, in der du die folgenden Schritte durchführst:
Du verwendest das Auswahl-Werkzeug und machst einen Kreis/Ellipse; 
dann füllst diese mit der gewünschten Farbe (Shift+F5 oder Bearbeiten - Fläche füllen; bzw. Füllwerkzeug (Taste G)); 
anschließend zeichnest du eine weitere Auswahl (innerer Kreis/Ellipse) und drückst die Entf-Taste um aus der ersten Fläche zu löschen.

Alternativ dazu, kannst du von einer gesetzten Auswahl eine andere Auswahl abziehen (halte dafür beim Auswahl erstellen die Alt-Taste gedrückt) und erst dann die Fläche füllen.

Betrachte es als Einstieg in die wunderbare Welt der Auswahlen – da gibt es dann noch seeehr viel mehr zu entdecken.


----------



## Tazman (4. Juni 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Erstelle eine neue Ebene, in der du die folgenden Schritte durchführst:
> Du verwendest das Auswahl-Werkzeug und machst einen Kreis/Ellipse;
> dann füllst diese mit der gewünschten Farbe (Shift+F5 oder Bearbeiten - Fläche füllen; bzw. Füllwerkzeug (Taste G));
> anschließend zeichnest du eine weitere Auswahl (innerer Kreis/Ellipse) und drückst die Entf-Taste um aus der ersten Fläche zu löschen.
> ...



Ja sehr gut...  Ich denke so geht´s...  
Super!     Vielen Dank!

Bis dann...
Stephan


----------



## MasterDiablo (4. Juni 2008)

Ich würde das ganze anders machen wo du viel mehr möglichkeiten hast das ganze auch wirklich zb an einen Objekt anpassen zu können usw,

Das Zauberwort heist PFADWERKZEUG.
Es ist sehr einfach zu bedienen und du hast alle freiheiten die du brauchst,kannst zb den kreis aus deinen bild damit nachzeichnen damit du ein gefühl für die sache bekommst.

Wenn es dich sehr Intressiert kann ich dir ein Video tut machen und dir zeigen wie du an dein ziel kommst.

Mfg


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Moin MasterDiablo
Wie willst du dann die unterschiedliche Dicke hinbekommen?

mfg


----------



## MasterDiablo (4. Juni 2008)

In dem er sie mit dem Pfadwerkzeug zeichnet ? Oder was verstehst du jetzt unter dicke xD


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Ich meinte die Dicke der Linien  (Wenn man 2 Ellipsen übereinander legt bzw ausschneidet gehts, ist auch Pommes)
Aber mensch kanns so oder so machen.


----------



## MasterDiablo (4. Juni 2008)

Ich habe dir 2 Bilder reingestellt wie ich das meinte

Der gezeichnete Pfad
http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5475/pfadebp3.jpg
Das Ergebnis
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/44/kresiel5.jpg


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Ok 
Wenn du es so meinst

mfg


----------



## MasterDiablo (4. Juni 2008)

Mich würde jetzt intressieren was du gemeint hast xP


----------



## janoc (4. Juni 2008)

'türlich, das Pfadwerkzeug ist wesentlich mächtiger. Aber für den Anfänger doch meistens zu komplex. Diese erstaunliche Erfahrung musste ich zwischenzeitlich schon öfter machen.

Aber ein Videotutorial mit den Basics gäbe es zu dem Thema von mir auch:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/304337-contestbeitrag-von-janoc.html


----------



## MasterDiablo (4. Juni 2008)

Mit etwas Übung kommt man schnell in diese Materie rein , ich meine wenn man sich damit wirklich auseinader setzt dann kann man tolle sachen damit machen.Ich zb stelle nur mit dem Pfadwerkzeug Personen ec. frei!

Wenn intresse besteht kann ich ja mal ein Video tut machen was man damit so anstellen kann.

Mfg

__________________________________________________________________________


Ah habe übersehen das du schon ein Basic gemacht hast ^^ Werd mir das gleich mal reinziehen xD

__________________________________________________________________________



janoc hat gesagt.:


> 'türlich, das Pfadwerkzeug ist wesentlich mächtiger. Aber für den Anfänger doch meistens zu komplex. Diese erstaunliche Erfahrung musste ich zwischenzeitlich schon öfter machen.
> 
> Aber ein Videotutorial mit den Basics gäbe es zu dem Thema von mir auch:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/304337-contestbeitrag-von-janoc.html





Ein sehr gelunges Tutorial wie ich finde mit allen wichtigen funktionen die man für den Anfang braucht , kann ich sehr empfelen!

[edited by mod]


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

MasterDiablo, wie wäre es wenn du die Editieren-Funktion kennenlernst 
Weil n Triple-Post ist schon heftig.


----------



## MasterDiablo (4. Juni 2008)

Sorry mein Fehler , kommt nicht wieder vor !


----------



## Tazman (5. Juni 2008)

Whow. Erstaunlich was ich hier losgetreten habe...  
Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen sehr nützlichen Tipps!



janoc hat gesagt.:


> Aber ein Videotutorial mit den Basics gäbe es zu dem Thema von mir auch:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/304337-contestbeitrag-von-janoc.html



Sehr gutes Video! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------

